# Adam Corolla and Dennis Prager, big buddies...



## billc (Jan 22, 2012)

A while ago there were some posts on two rants by Adam Corolla, comedian and talk show host, and now internet podcast kingpin.  One rant was about how we used to admire successful people and tried to get our kids to emulate them, their hard work and success.  The other rant was about the silly OWS people and their expectations of getting things for free, or some similar rant.  One of the posts stated this in response...



> Funny you should say that. He has no love for people of your political persuasion. Does he only know what he's talking about when he agrees with your point of view?​



Well, today I was listening to a podcast of Dennis Prager and he had Adam Corolla on as a guest.  One might say that Corolla is promoting his new book but then a funny thing happened.  Dennis Prager announced a date in February where both he and Adam Corolla are going to share the stage and discuss issues together.  If you want to find out more about the event you would have to go to either of their websites.  My thoughts were just that having heard Corolla on a lot of occasions, he is a man with a great deal of wisdom.  This is of course before knowing about how friendly he is with Dennis Prager.  The topic that Corolla brought up on the show concerned Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.   Dennis had played a clip of King's acceptance of the Nobel Peace Prize, at least I think that was the speech, and then when Corolla came on he made an intersting point.  In the last 10-15 years the left has changed Rev. King to using Dr. King.  Corolla thought that that was because of the left's constant need to feel superior to others, and to be able to correct others.  You can catch the rest of it somewhere else.   It just struck me how some people just make certain assumptions.  That's all.


----------



## CanuckMA (Jan 22, 2012)

Or it could be that Rev. Dr. King's message was more universal that just tied to his being a Baptist Minister, and that just refering to him as Rev. King would pigeon hole him as strictly a religious leader, when he was so much more than that. He did have a Ph.D from Boston University, so the appelation is correct.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 23, 2012)

Or it could be that, like Dennis Prager, Adam Corlolla is FOS.

A search of New York Times articles reveals:

*

 Movie to Honor Dr. King [PDF]*

Plans for a movie "theater-party" in tribute to the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King Jr., expected to be attended simultaneously by more than one million people in more than 300 cities, were announced here yesterday....View free preview
*October 23, 1969 *- Article 

Among 51 - 60 of 6,967 Results *before* 1980. 

My parents knew him, you know. He's always been *Dr.* King.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 23, 2012)

billcihak said:


> A while ago there were some posts on two rants by Adam Corolla, comedian and talk show host, and now internet podcast kingpin.  One rant was about how we used to admire successful people and tried to get our kids to emulate them, their hard work and success.  The other rant was about the silly OWS people and their expectations of getting things for free, or some similar rant.  One of the posts stated this in response...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, today I was listening to a podcast of Dennis Prager and he had Adam Corolla on as a guest.  One might say that Corolla is promoting his new book but then a funny thing happened.  Dennis Prager announced a date in February where both he and Adam Corolla are going to share the stage and discuss issues together.  If you want to find out more about the event you would have to go to either of their websites.  My thoughts were just that having heard Corolla on a lot of occasions, he is a man with a great deal of wisdom.  This is of course before knowing about how friendly he is with Dennis Prager.  The topic that Corolla brought up on the show concerned Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.   Dennis had played a clip of King's acceptance of the Nobel Peace Prize, at least I think that was the speech, and then when Corolla came on he made an intersting point.*  In the last 10-15 years the left has changed Rev. King to using Dr. King.*  Corolla thought that that was because of the left's constant need to feel superior to others, and to be able to correct others.  You can catch the rest of it somewhere else.   It just struck me how some people just make certain assumptions.  That's all.



So I guess this is the right not knowing their butt from a hole in the ground.  He was PHd and a Reverend.  Wanna take issue with him being called by his title, fine, be THAT guy.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 23, 2012)

Omar B said:


> So I guess this is the right not knowing their butt from a hole in the ground.  He was PHd and a Reverend.  Wanna take issue with him being called by his title, fine, be THAT guy.





> * In the last 10-15 years the left has changed Rev. King to using Dr. King.*


It is, IMHO, more of a sign of the left's disdain for anyone of faith.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I cannot comment for the left or right since I am neither.  I'm also an atheist so it's not like his religious title means crap to me.  I always refereed to him as Dr King after finding a book on him when I was in prep school.  I was a kid in Jamaica, if the book on the American leader calls him Dr King, that's the name I went with.  Around the same time I found that book of Ali, discovered those two guys within days of each other in the same school library.

But no, I wouldn't call him Reverend because really that title means nothing to me.


----------

